# I have been negligent!



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here I am, two years a member now, albeit absent for a good (well, actually bad since I was not here) length of time, and I don't know that I have ever "liked" a post. Not to say I don't like many posts, just I have neglected to click on the "like" button. Please bear with me and I will tie a string around my finger to remind me to start indicating "like" for posts I like. Thanks! 

Paul

PS, thanks all you folks who have been liking my posts (dozens of likes). It really makes me feel welcome here, especially since I am just a novice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think that's the first apology I've seen here for not liking posts. I've found that there's much to like around here.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

No problem. Several people have been 'liking' to cover for your negligence. Or something.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I'd gone with Some Guy's approach. Now that I've started, I must continue :lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I m also an returnee although i thought i will never...There is something in this place that calmes me down, like an oasis(land) of peace and predictability in an ocean of chaos and all sorts of aggressive behaviour...And people are polite and well mannered.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TallPaul said:


> Here I am, two years a member now, albeit absent for a good (well, actually bad since I was not here) length of time, and I don't know that I have ever "liked" a post. Not to say I don't like many posts, just I have neglected to click on the "like" button. Please bear with me and I will tie a string around my finger to remind me to start indicating "like" for posts I like. Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> PS, thanks all you folks who have been liking my posts (dozens of likes). It really makes me feel welcome here, especially since I am just a novice.


If this is a sneaky ploy to get even _more_ likes, well then in my case it worked! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep and now I can like ya all back as you post to this thread.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TallPaul said:


> Yep and now I can like ya all back as you post to this thread.


Yeah, well. Your avatar just reminded me of a '53 Merc I owned. Going down the Mount Washington road, under compression, it jumped out of 2nd gear. Scary!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My '77 F100 3-speed column shifted truck did the same. Kept jumping out of 2nd gear and became a 2-speed.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

"Like" is an interesting experiment in human interaction for me. It can mean everything from, "I like how you wrote that," to "I like that piece too," to "I agree with you, " to "Thank you." Somehow we know the difference based on context. That's the part that amazes me.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Like you read my mind, buddy...I sometimes like a post with a beautiful structure of words although i dont agree with anything in it


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Liking posts is good for your soul! You get to the pearly gates and list your charities and good deeds and various penances and St Peter will say, "yadda yadda yadda, did you like any posts?"

You'll sheepishly say, "um, I did but, eh, I didn't click...um..." And the floor will open and you'll swim in flames.

Seriously! I read it on a forum. Must be true. So get liking the posts! :devil:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, half the time I come to TC to check how many likes I have got.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, half the time I come to TC to check how many likes I have got.


If I haven't gotten 20 likes by lunchtime, I cry! 

Even on days I don't post!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, half the time I come to TC to check how many likes I have got.


Remember though - it is more blessed to *give* than to *receive*!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Kieran said:


> If I haven't gotten 20 likes by lunchtime, I cry!
> 
> Even on days I don't post!


20! That's more than what I get in a week, even though I am always posting left right and centre.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> 20! That's more than what I get in a week, even though I am always posting left right and centre.


I once got five likes for a post while I was still typing it!   :devil:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

But seriously, it's good to spread appreciation around. If you like it, then "like" it!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just discovered something the hard way. If you edit a post that has been liked, the likes are wiped out. That makes sense though because maybe that person won't like it anymore with the edited changes.

Wait a minute, I just checked the thread and the like is back. Maybe it doesn't wipe them out, but just makes them disappear for a while?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TallPaul said:


> I just discovered something the hard way. If you edit a post that has been liked, the likes are wiped out. That makes sense though because maybe that person won't like it anymore with the edited changes.
> 
> Wait a minute, I just checked the thread and the like is back. Maybe it doesn't wipe them out, but just makes them disappear for a while?


Nope, AFAIK when you switch to simple (or in line) edit mode, it does the text work not the database lookup. If you refresh the page, then you get the likes back. It's the same problem if people cross post, you get your post and somebody else's but you don't get the like button, because it hasn't tied back in to the database. If you go advanced, however, it keeps checking the database every time you preview. You can see this if you are writing a long post, because you can keep a check on "new" posts at the bottom of the screen. Fiendishly cunning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I once got five likes for a post while I was still typing it!


(What Kieran wrote reminds me of a Monty Python sketch)
That were nothin' that were! I once got 12 likes for a post I was thinking about writing when I was asleep!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> 20! That's more than what I get in a week, even though I am always posting left right and centre.


It depends on what you are posting left,right or centre---there's plenty of that here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> (What Kieran wrote reminds me of a Monty Python sketch)
> That were nothin' that were! I once got 12 likes for a post I was thinking about writing when I was asleep!


Pah! That's nothing, I once got five likes for one of your posts!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Pah! That's nothing, I once got five likes for one of your posts!


Hmm, I'm not sure how to take that one.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> If I haven't gotten 20 likes by lunchtime, I cry!
> 
> Even on days I don't post!


I got 24 likes in the first 24 hours I was a member on this site! Now _*that*_ is something to brag about!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't mean to be pedantic, but section 404.765(C)(I)(d)(2) of the TC Etiquette Coda specifically mandates: "Punishment for withholding positive reinforcement of a favored response in any Forum, (herein, referred to as "Liking"), shall be deemed a Class C felony, punishable by flogging or 5 minutes of restrained and active listening to Bieber, which shall be swiftly and mercilessly administered by Kieran."

While I'm somewhat suspicious of the enforcement provision (though K is rumoured to be a prodigious collector of Justin's "music"), rule is rules, and without a regimented system of reciprocal appreciation I fear that most major Western capitols will be in flames by breakfast tomorrow!/Katie

P.S.: If it were me, I'd take the cat-o-nine tails...jes sayin'...


----------

